

Are you using Prolog? - bemmu

I decided to take a Prolog class, since the only languages I know are imperative. I'm curious if you are using it to solve some real concrete problems? Most realistic one I've encountered in my own work was using Prolog as a parser for a query language in a search engine.
======
smoody
I once worked for a company where we used it to parse source code (COBOL in
this case -- a BIG market full of unmaintainable code), let people restructure
it graphically, and then the system would regenerate new source code. The
generation of solutions from a database of facts is one area where Prolog
really shines and that's what I love most about it. It's definitely a "here's
a bunch of data, here's my starting point, over there is my desired ending
point, now get me from here to there and I don't care how you do it as long as
it's valid" programming language. Plus, I love that a Prolog application is,
in many respects, nothing more than a side effect of a proof being generated.

I also once used it in a startup for an system that could dynamically generate
complex application user interfaces depending on individual users' profiles
and preferences, but we ended-up scrapping that feature.

